

Last Day to Apply for a Free Hack-ation in NYC (via Grouper, Airbnb, Hipmunk) - waxman
http://joingrouper.com/hackation?ref=hn

======
dhackner
I love this idea - I'll always do a bit of volunteer hacking in exchange for
fun travel!

